# Museum Exhibition Ideas?



## TheMadMonsterr (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm trying to find some good ideas, so far I've tried a Nintendo theme which is a bit unoriginal. I'm curious on what ideas other people have come up with!


----------



## jamesmikehj (Jul 5, 2013)

maneating fish display


----------



## windfall (Jul 5, 2013)

A walk-in closet


----------



## mayortash (Jul 5, 2013)

Gyroid storage.
Music room


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the "trash heap" display XD My one and only museum room literally looks like a trash heap since all I did was put the storage overflow in there in no particular arrangement.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Jul 5, 2013)

I use the balloon stuff I find in flying presents to make an awe-inspiring balloon paradise!


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a dlc room for all those random dlc that don't really fit in some rooms in my house.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 5, 2013)

I use my four rooms as extra closets. With so little storage in this game and so many items,  it is hard to use them  for anything else.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 5, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> I use my four rooms as extra closets. With so little storage in this game and so many items,  it is hard to use them  for anything else.



This. Right now I have 1 gem room, 1 gardening room (for flowers and trees for later landscaping plans), 1 fossil room (trying to make 1 of each model fossil), and 1 miscellaneous storage room.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2013)

A storage room XD


----------



## Niya (Jul 6, 2013)

Storage sounds good to me. c:


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 6, 2013)

Recital hall (combination of gyroids and various instruments, with Rococo furniture as audience seating); museum cafe for many of the food items in my game; there will also be a museum of broadcasting, with as many of the different TVs and radios I can find crammed into one room.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 6, 2013)

At the moment mines just a storage room >_<


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm thinking...

-Ancient Egypt exhibition (I might design some hieroglyphic walls for this room)
-Balloon Land!!!
-Alphabet of Bugs and Fish (A is for ant, B is for bluegill, C is for char etc, etc. Might design an alphabet pattern for walls and floor)
-Storage


----------



## Pickles (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine are not very original. LOL I have a hat/umbrella room, a shirt/dress room and a pants/shoes/socks room. I call them "Head", "Shoulders", "Knees and Toes". LOL I also have a gyroid room.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 7, 2013)

Right now I have 3 exhibits: Space, Western, and Medical. I plan on opening an Egyptian exhibit once I get stuff for it. I made my own wallpaper/carpet for the space exhibit and it looks like you are floating in space ^^


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 7, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Right now I have 3 exhibits: Space, Western, and Medical. I plan on opening an Egyptian exhibit once I get stuff for it. I made my own wallpaper/carpet for the space exhibit and it looks like you are floating in space ^^



The space one sounds awesome!  Could you show us a picture?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 7, 2013)

Fourleaf Clover said:


> The space one sounds awesome!  Could you show us a picture?



I will once I have more stuff for the exhibit, it's kind of barren right now >< I just have an asteroid and a starmap globe.


----------



## Mia (Jul 7, 2013)

Research Room/Storage/Gyroids-finally got the Library Wallpaper so I placed some chairs and arranged storage items and gyroids to make it look like an area for research.

Next rooms will be a:

Game room-not with the Nintendo Items but with the arcade games, claw machine, and any other game item that'll fit
Kimono Room-I've been to several wonderful sites whose players have designed some beautiful kimonos
and last:
A bathroom-because visitors need a place to go.


----------



## Chu (Jul 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> A walk-in closet



I loved that idea so much that I stole it for myself! 
I use another room for gyroids


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

My medical center needs stuff...


----------



## embitca (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a walk-in closet and a Space room and I'm turning one room into a Japanese tea room. The fourth room is my post-apocalyptic room. It's my favorite, but eventually I will probably move it to one of my alts houses so people who visit the dream suite can actually see it. Kind of annoying you can't visit the Museum in dreams.

Here's some pics of the post apoc. room. The third image is with the current wallpaper, the brick/ivy.


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 7, 2013)

I have an Exotic Flower exhibit, in which I'm getting one of each hybrid to display. Right now though, it's doubling as extra closet space! Once I get enough furniture, I'll also open an Egyptian-themed exhibit.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm making an Arcade and a Library. Maybe you can do that.


----------



## Peachk33n (Jul 7, 2013)

the idea for my 4 rooms so far (might change) is one for Gyroids. I might need two for them if I collect them all. Um one room is for the "worldly" items from gulliver, pascal, and katie. The last room Im going to have all the pictures I get from villagers/characters. If I had more rooms I would make one for all the fruit and flower/hybrids. I always thought the museum should have had a Gyroid room and you should be able to donate flowers too that would be displayed in the bug room... just my opinion anyways.


----------



## Megan. (Jul 7, 2013)

I just use mine as storage. =X


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2013)

mayortash said:


> Gyroid storage.



yeah, basically. Trying to complete my collection by finding one of each.
If I don't fill up all the rooms with my gyroids, they'll definitely be used for other storage purposes



Peachk33n said:


> the idea for my 4 rooms so far (might change) is one for Gyroids. I might need two for them if I collect them all.



it depends in what way you're storing/displaying them, but you will definitely be needing more than 2 rooms if you plan on collecting them all, unless you're maybe squeezing all of them in.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 7, 2013)

My idea for a room is put clam shells on podiums/tables, and put their respective album art next to them


----------



## Peachk33n (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh another idea is to have all the fossil mini models displayed in a room


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently gonna use another one of mine to display my newly acquired 7-11 set! I'll try to make it like a mini store X3


----------



## Nineflower (Jul 17, 2013)

I've got a Courtroom, Bakery, Concert Hall and Modern Art Museum in the works in my aspiring NY-themed town. Other ideas I've considered are a movie set, bank, sushi restaurant, hospital, daycare/fun center, historical/cultural/science exhibit, funeral home, computer lab/cafe, public library, shrine/church, casino and a few others...


----------



## Beanie (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a room for the darned nintendo fortune cookie items and one room for gyroids (that I am now selling to Re-Tail) and the other room is for clothes


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thinking of moving my miniature fossil collection to the museum.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a Gyroid room, a Nintendo room, a Mario room and a kinda World artefacts room. Nothing too unusual but I like it.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 17, 2013)

Im making an Animal Kingdom display in one of them, and a storage room for Nintendo and DLC items in the other


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently I have;
Nintendo and items due to be traded.
Gyroids
Gulliver/odd DLC/mini-fossils
Turnip and streetpass bits storage


Eventually I want;
Mini-fossil room above fossils.
Flowers and bug furniture above bug room.
Fish furniture, mini-sushi restuarant and my prize whale shark above fish room.
Real world landmarks and house models (as in from HHA awards and if they do all the Nook models again) above paintings.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 17, 2013)

One will be my Nintendo Museum. Not original I know.

One will be my sister's room for whatever she wants to do.

One will be a bar. I'll try to make it as close to a bar as I can.

Idk what the last one will be. Some kind of storage probably. Maybe clothes.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 18, 2013)

I made a Sea Bass Room.
Yep, you heard right. And yes, it's all sea bass lol.


----------

